# Apple Tv et Keynote Mac



## Splafi (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous y a t'il possibilité de diffusé sur une TV via une Apple TV une keynote tout en ayant sur l'écran du mac les information pour la personne qui fait la présentation ? 

Je possède un MBP Rétina, Apple Tv 1080 et un IPhone 5. 

Bien amicalement 
Splafi


----------

